
YouTube restricts 'creepy' videos aimed at children - watbe
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-41942306
======
krapp
As mentioned in the article, most of the videos being discussed don't contain
violent or sexual content - and I can understand age restricting that
material, since I suspect it was never targeted to children to begin with.

But, I don't believe "creepiness" alone a valid reason to restrict content to
children, if it's _adults_ , not children, who find the content upsetting.
Unless there's evidence of actual harm being done, then it seems that this
content is serving a legitimate market need for parents who want something to
babysit their kids, but who don't actually care about its intellectual or
educational content.

And I find it a bit odd, given how blatantly these videos seem to violate
copyright, that Google hasn't banned them outright, particularly given
Google's own unwillingness to even defend fair use of copyrighted material in
reviews and parodies elsewhere.

